# Watches



## Wallenberg (Jun 14, 2021)

@Chinacurry citizen Chronomaster or satellite wave? I don't like mechanical watches anymore, I want accuracy.


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jun 14, 2021)

Save for a grand seiko spring drive. Completely smooth second hand sweep, no battery, very good accuracy


----------



## SadLivwr (Jun 14, 2021)

nice


----------



## grimy (Jun 14, 2021)

If you're gonna buy an Omega you gotta get the man on the moon tbh


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Jun 14, 2021)

AlexChase89 said:


> Save for a grand seiko spring drive. Completely smooth second hand sweep, no battery, very good accuracy



can confirm this is the move

Japanese watches are generally really bang for ur buck

plus Seiko is well respected in both normie circles and watchnerd circles


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 14, 2021)

AlexChase89 said:


> Save for a grand seiko spring drive. Completely smooth second hand sweep, no battery, very good accuracy


Does it have perpetual calendar? Grand Seiko quartzes dont have


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jun 14, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Does it have perpetual calendar? Grand Seiko quartzes dont have


I don't think GS makes perpetual calendars last time I looked


----------



## Gonthar (Jun 15, 2021)

Do young people even wear watches anymore? I think I only saw a few with smartwatches but not with traditional watches, they're a boomer thing now...


----------



## lasthope (Jun 15, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Do young people even wear watches anymore? I think I only saw a few with smartwatches but not with traditional watches, they're a boomer thing now...


I have the same feeling


----------



## Chinacurry (Jun 15, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> @Chinacurry citizen Chronomaster or satellite wave? I don't like mechanical watches anymore, I want accuracy.


What's your vibe/style (as in what celebrity is similar) and what's the occasion (not for buying I mean where and when u plan to wear and if u will wear at work how smart/casual is your office).

What's your wrist size and upper arm size?

Finally what's your budget?


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Jun 15, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Do young people even wear watches anymore? I think I only saw a few with smartwatches but not with traditional watches, they're a boomer thing now...


Yeah a lot do. They all wear the same style of watch like this, at our school we have to wear blazers and shit so it looks nice with it.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 15, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Yeah a lot do. They all wear the same style of watch like this, at our school we have to wear blazers and shit so it looks nice with it.
> View attachment 1180208


surprised every zoomer either uses an apple watch or none at all.


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Jun 15, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> surprised every zoomer either uses an apple watch or none at all.


Yeah, I don't really like smart watches and prefer watches like the one I posted.


----------



## Chinacurry (Jul 13, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> @Chinacurry citizen Chronomaster or satellite wave? I don't like mechanical watches anymore, I want accuracy.


Or just get yourself the watch that can do/be anything, the black bay. If you are wristlet get the 58, else get a chunky hokey puck one, am even repping the double black myself today.

If you REALLY don't want mechanical get the grand Seiko quartz GMT, take one look and u will fall in love, and way cheaper than spring drive

Forgive my ethnic arms


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Jul 16, 2021)

Anything seiko is generally great, don’t buy any main brand shit like citizen or Swiss brand as they are super over priced


----------



## Chinacurry (Jul 17, 2021)

burrito1337 said:


> Anything seiko is generally great, don’t buy any main brand shit like citizen or Swiss brand as they are super over priced


Agree Seiko are great watches, I actually have 2. 

Citizen have that movement, Eco something, which is pretty amazing too, so if u want a damn good watch in the $200 then citizen can probably give Seiko a run for your money, IF that eco drive(?) Matters. 

Think OP has to be clear in what he is after from a watch, cos there are some watches that I can say are pretty amazing and serve a great purpose, but I would never buy given what I value and my lifestyle (the new Mario Tag Heuer cones to mind)


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 17, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Agree Seiko are great watches, I actually have 2.
> 
> Citizen have that movement, Eco something, which is pretty amazing too, so if u want a damn good watch in the $200 then citizen can probably give Seiko a run for your money, IF that eco drive(?) Matters.
> 
> Think OP has to be clear in what he is after from a watch, cos there are some watches that I can say are pretty amazing and serve a great purpose, but I would never buy given what I value and my lifestyle (the new Mario Tag Heuer cones to mind)


What about Citizen Chronomaster? Perpetual calendar unlike Grand Seikos


----------



## Chinacurry (Jul 17, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> What about Citizen Chronomaster? Perpetual calendar unlike Grand Seikos


It's sort of a cheat PC, goes against the amazing engineering that made PC possible, but is still a very good, functional, and attractive watch (plus a real PC will be 15k+ lol)


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jul 17, 2021)

Only casio pro-trek


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 17, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> It's sort of a cheat PC, goes against the amazing engineering that made PC possible, but is still a very good, functional, and attractive watch (plus a real PC will be 15k+ lol)


How it's cheat?


----------



## lutte (Jul 17, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Or just get yourself the watch that can do/be anything, the black bay. If you are wristlet get the 58, else get a chunky hokey puck one, am even repping the double black myself today.
> 
> If you REALLY don't want mechanical get the grand Seiko quartz GMT, take one look and u will fall in love, and way cheaper than spring drive
> 
> ...


why wear that looks horrible


----------



## Gargantuan (Jul 17, 2021)

Fossil has some solid watches, I own one myself


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Jul 17, 2021)

I like the Cartier tank, I believe there are quarz models as well.
but judging from the aforementioned watches, you prefer stainless steel sports models


----------



## Lars (Jul 17, 2021)

i am getting silver rings with this watch


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 17, 2021)

I like this


----------



## Chinacurry (Jul 17, 2021)

CookiesAndCream said:


> I like the Cartier tank, I believe there are quarz models as well.
> but judging from the aforementioned watches, you prefer stainless steel sports models


Tank are amazing but they are not an everyday watch, more an evening dress watch, or a formal day time


----------



## CurryKing (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Preston (Jul 31, 2021)

Fossil and Seiko both have some great watches available. If ur looking for something to show off omega or _Breitling_


----------

